# ZERO COSTUME IDEAS! help!



## Erzie13 (Oct 20, 2008)

New to the forum!

Panic is starting to set in, with less than 2 weeks away to the big day. I have no ideas for a costume this year. Not even an "if all else fails" idea. 

I'm not sure what I'm looking for, just some inspiration! In general, I try to look completely different than I normally do. I'm 5'7, brown hair, mid 20's female.

Any ideas would be great! Just looking to brain storm!

THANKS!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome first of all.

Here is a thread of 2008 costumes people are doing
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/68521-2008-costumes.html


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in the same position as you, just slightly different. I ordered a Killer Klown costume a while ago and they still haven't even received the money order for it. And that was my backup plan if I don't finish the costume I'm making for Halloween, but the supplies were supposed to come in the mail last week and I'm still waiting!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, why don't you tell us a little more about yourself, that usually gives people a little direction on costume ideas that would appeal to you instead of offering "go as young republican"
Soooo, do you have any hobbies? special interests? quirks? irrational fears? strange collections? nood pics?


----------



## Erzie13 (Oct 20, 2008)

well i will tell you my last few costumes from previous years and maybe that will give some insight to me??!

2007, claire from heroes. aka a bloody cheerleader
2006, zombie supergirl 
2005, macho man randy savage


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Alice from Resident Evil (red slip dress, black boots, red hair, big gun)

Leela from Futurama (white tank top, black pants, purple hair, metal arm band....one eye....I've seen tutorials online for doing this)

The Bride from Kill Bill (in the yellow jumpsuit of course)

Elle Driver from Kill Bill (in the nurse's outfit with they eye patch)

Any female character from Star Wars

Any female character from X-Men


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

The wizard of oz seems popular this year, then there's vampires, ghosts, zombies !


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

aww, you have to post pics of the Randy Savage costume, I have never seen a female do that one.

ok, so you like Hero's, wrestling and the dead.........hmmmmmm....I got it!, how about Rainbow Brite?

Is your avatar really Ruffio?


----------



## Erzie13 (Oct 20, 2008)

I attached a Macho Man pic. Hope it works!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...i hope you won something for that!

Nice Darth Tater.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That Macho Man costume is great!


----------



## madisonmetamorphosis (Oct 22, 2008)

*Costume ideas I found kinda silly but they work*

Okayy so one of them would be the little iPod commercial.
Ya know? They all black guy that dances crazy with the iPod.
Just dress in complete black and cover showing skin in black facepaint and carry around an ipod or an pmd(portable music device) or even create a fake one.

Another one is the operation game man. Get all the little peices out of felt or something you can keep it attached to your clothes with. Have a red nose, and carry around tweezers so people can try "curing" you of your body "malfunctions" but have a hidden buzzer to buzz them before they pull it off.

You could be sick as a dog, dressed up in a dog costume, but make the nose kinda wet looking(use a gloss of some sort) and red and have an icepack looking thing taped to your head, carry around tissues, and have a thermometer in your mouth.

Dress in all green like a pea and have black paint around your eye like a black eye and be a black eyed bea.

You could be a foosball player with like a soccer costume and a broom through your shirt and sticking out of your sleeves.

You can be a control freak and dress in like science coats and have a lot of pockets and have remote controls sticking out of pockets and attached to you, and have your hair sticking out like crazy.

Wear normal clothes, and on your back tape a quarter and be a quarterback.

Put a bandage on your butt and be a "pain-in-the-butt"

Be a buccaneer with a dollar bill attached to each ear. (buck an ear)

You could be the Mastercard Ad and wear whatever you want but on the back put a sign that says "Shirt: $30...Jeans: $50...Shoes: $70......Halloween costume that took minimal effort: Priceless"

and as for one of my favorites you could dress up like an egg, then wear devil horns and carry a pitchfork and be a deviled egg.

And if you want to do something fun for everyone, you could make a large frame out of cardboard and paint it brown for a wood effect. Strike memorable poses throughout the evening. It works well when others want to get into the picture during the party for other interesting photo opportunities.


----------



## Erzie13 (Oct 20, 2008)

THANKS! That was a great year. But I'm afraid that I have lost any creativity I once had for Halloween.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Erzie13 said:


> THANKS! That was a great year. But I'm afraid that I have lost any creativity I once had for Halloween.


 awwwwww


----------

